# Which is better for front speakers? JBl or memphis



## 64malibu (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a 64 chevy malibu that came stock with no speakers. I had some 6x9's that came with the car when i bought it. They were old and they need replacing. I am also putting in some subs and i realize that i need front speakers and rears for the sound to be any good. I dont want to spend much on fronts and i dont have much room. They are suppose to go in the door panels but my car never came with speakers and i dont want to cut up my door panels since they are original. I was thinking of putting them under the dash. 

I have a set of Memphis 15-Mc5's right now that are new but i also went to tweeters today and found a set of Jbl GTO 527's that are pretty nice. I listend to the Jbl's and they sounded great. I would get either speaker in the 5.25in size as my space is limited. My question is whay speaker has a better quality sound? 

Also, they will be up about 20 inches off of the floor. If i aim them down, will i still get good sound or will it drown out? thanks


----------



## 64malibu (Oct 23, 2006)

any advice?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64malibu_@Dec 3 2006, 09:09 AM~6683968
> *any advice?
> *


You won't like mine, but since your in a hurry...

http://www.cdtaudio.com/

There, that's mine...


----------



## 64malibu (Oct 23, 2006)

how do the ones you show me compare to the memphis or JBl. I am not in to much of a hurry, i just need to figure out what i am doing because i have to make some custom mounts.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

diamond audio is my choice and if you have some dough rainbow


----------

